# Trace control worth using?



## E_T (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm new to Nissans, so not sure exactly what this is. My Chevy has "stability control", which sounds similar. Just wondering of it's recommended to use this feature. I don't always like relinquishing control to a computer, but if it's helpful, it's worth a try. Are there any downsides, like uneven brake wear or premature wear?


----------

